# Short but good - Episode 7



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

In the last episodeof this series the *Prelude and fugue in E minor (BWV 533)* of J.S. Bach won, so it's reprised in this episode with other four new pieces.

Which is your favourite one?


*J.S. Bach - BWV 533 - Prelude and fugue in E minor*







*Mozart - KV 22 - Symphony No. 5*







*Beethoven - Hess 16 - Romance Cantabile In E Minor*







*Mendelssohn - Op. 81 - Capriccio in E minor*







*Tchaikovsky - The Oprichnik: Overture*


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Like them all, but in the end : Mendelssohn - Op. 81 - Capriccio in E minor winner


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Tchaikovsky


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

This time I'll have to vote for Beethoven. I think that his romance is the most expressive piece of the list (expressiveness is the most important thing for me in music).


----------

